# sump pump experts please read!



## northeastguy78 (Jun 16, 2009)

Any SUMP PUMP experts out there please help.

I called several plumbers inquiring of replacing an old sump pump (7 years old) A few plumbers suggested the ZOELLERS brand. I want a backup system in case of power outage so I asked for the complete price with replacing main system, battery back up and a separate backup pump runs off the battery.
The plumber quoted me $1200 and said best he can do is $1000 because it will take 3 to 4 hours doing the job. He also said the back up battery (marine battery) is about $175 so that's why including labor runs about $1200....

Now I saw on lowes.com , they sell Basement Watchdog Combination Primary and Battery Backup Sump Pump System
Lowe's Home Improvement: Buy Kitchen Cabinets, Paint, Appliances & Flooring

for $278.... compared to plumbers recommended brand of $1200.... should I opted for the Watchdog or play it safe with the Zoellers.

I don't mind spending the money, but just don't want to be ripped off. At the same time, I want to make sure Zoellers will work 5~8 years like the current one I have (a builders grade but last 7 years so far...)

1. Which route should I go? 1200 zoeller or 278+labor watchdog brand
2. Like the old saying, if it isn't broke, don't fix it... should I wait until the current pump gives out?
3. Does it really take 3 to 4 hours to do the job??? all the piping already done.....

thanks much!

James


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2009)

The Zoeller is a far superior unit to the Basement Watchdog.
As far as pricing? Get additional quotes!
But, for putting in a new main pump and battery backup I feel it is in the ballpark of what I would charge.


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2009)

> Today 10:18 AM - northeastguy78
> thanks for the reply on my thread http://www.houserepairtalk.com/f33/s...ase-read-6874/
> $1200 seems awfully a lot for replacing the main pump, adding backup pump and with a marine battery... But what do I know about how hard it is to install.
> How long do Zoeller last? I am expending it to last at least 8 years? If so i'd be $150 a year for $1200 spent... otherwise, I might as well install a cheapo and replace it every other year at the same price.
> your thoughts?



northeastguy78, Please keep this in the open forum visitor messages are too hard to follow...

I installed a Zoeller pump in my mothers basement 27+ years ago and it is still going strong, your milage may vary. You need to ask yourself what the damage risk is with the contents of your basement. BTW waterheaters once submerged replacement is recommended...

Zoeller 1/3 hp pump my cost $130
Zoeller Aquanot II back up my cost $673
deep cycle agm battery My cost $200
Parts $1000

Beware of lesser battery backups.
This system has both a main pump and backup which flow over 30 gpm with 10' lift.

Like I said the price if anything is cheap and I wonder what backup is being planned.


----------



## CyFree (Jun 17, 2009)

I side with the other forum members on this, as Zoeller pumps are indeed superior and know to last many many years. 

I suggest you look into a sump pump system called TripleSafe, which includes him capacity Zoeller pumps which has not one, but two backup pumps, one of which is operated by a battery specifically developed for this application (not a marine one) that will pump about 12,000 gallons of water on one full charge. The system comes complete with liner, pedestals, air tight sealed lid with floor drain and an alarm to let you know when the backup pump starts.

The same manufacturer also offers two-pump systems (main pump and battery operated backup) with the same features (container, lid, drain, alarm).


----------



## Speedbump (Jun 17, 2009)

I'm not a plumber but I can tell you that the Water Ace brand being sold by Lowes is made by Myers who is really Pentair Water.  The same pumps I buy from Myers are painted brown and sold under the Water Ace name.  The other differences are that the motors are cheaper and the horsepowers are raised one increment on all the Water Ace pumps.  My 1/3hp effluent pump is their 1/2hp.  My 1/2hp sewage pump is their 3/4hp etc.  I don't know how they get away with that, but when you buy big box, your not comparing apples for apples.

You will find that plumbers, well guys, pump guys etc buy quality.  Not junk.  They want to do the job once and not have to keep going back because the junk failed.  It's also their reputation on the line.


----------



## chopper (Jun 28, 2009)

Where is the best place to buy a replacement battery for my Zoeller 585-0005 pump system? I need 12v d.c. Aquanot 10-0761

What is approx. cost?  

Thanks


----------

